# J. Cortes No. 3 Cigar Review - Jimmy Carters!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Consistent flavour all the way down. Really good value.

Read the full review here: J. Cortes No. 3 Cigar Review - Jimmy Carters!!!


----------

